# Dash lights not working



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

I am moving into the interior. One of the issues I have is that the gauge lights don't work. The heater control lights do. The previous owner stated that they just all went out all of a sudden. I am in the process of removing the dash (I appreciate the tips on several post here on that process). Before the dash is completely out I was hoping I'd fix the gauge light issue while I have access to it and before start unhooking things. I thought maybe it was a ground issue, but I grounded the gauge pod straight to the battery and that didn't do it. The fuses all look good. Do you suppose it could be in the headlight switch controller? Or other idea. Thanks.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

With headlight switch on, did u check both sides of the dash lite fuse with a VOM, not sure if it’s downstream of the Headlight switch on your year car or not , a place to start


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The heater control and dash lights are all fed from the same source. 
There is an internal splice within the harness for all the grey wire instrument lights. 
All grey wires are for the instrument lighting and are controlled by the headlight switch.

So if the heater control light is the only one working and it has a grey wire from the harness, I suspect;
the gauge bulbs are bad, 
possibly the splice has failed (doubtful) 
but most likely you lost your ground path to the cluster.

Place a temporary jumper from the dash cluster to a good ground and verify. 

Check for voltage at one of the dash light sockets to a good carbody ground


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. This is helpful. The rheostat dims the heater control lights and turns the dome light on, so that is not the issue. I will check the bulbs and ground when I get the dash a little farther out. My real job got in the way of progress today.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Did I miss what year you were working on? I worked on a 70 (I believe) GTO back in the day. It had a circuit trace used for the gauge bulbs, and one of the circuits had fried. I soldered in a jumper to fix it. I don't know when they started using those circuit traces.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Looks like 68-72


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

It's a 67 Lemans.


----------

